# Cracking a WEP key, how do I do it?



## crazy pyro (Feb 22, 2009)

My dad and I have both forgotten what the WEP key is at my gran's and sitting on the phone chair's not exactly ideal so I need to get the WEP key cracked, a quick google came up with some forum posts but they're not exactly idiot proof so, can anyone link to an idiot proof guide to hacking it?


----------



## human_error (Feb 22, 2009)

Quite a few routers now have their default wep key on a sticker on them, if it has that then force it to do a factory reset (will reset wep key to default), or if you're plugged into the router then just go to its software control panel and you should be able to set whatever key you want from that.

To get to the software control panel you'll need to google it if you have the router name, or ask here if you can't find it.

(basically if you have access to the router it's easier to set it to a new key than to crack it).


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 22, 2009)

If things get bad enough, there should be a reset button on the router.  Just push that in for a min and should reset the router back to factory settings, so will have to get it all set up again, but at least you will have net.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just reset the router, so much easier.  We don't discuss hacking here so that is really your only option.  

tell us what hat type of router it is and I'm sure someone will tell you where the reset button is.


----------



## Darknova (Feb 22, 2009)

Log in to the router, change the WEP key. No need to reset it.


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 22, 2009)

Last time I reset it using that button I had to do EXTENSIVE sorting of settings to get online for some reason, sorry about asking Thermopylae, I'll go with the better way.
It's a Huawei Echolife HG520s, I'll have a quick look for the manual now.
Sadly there's no WEP key anywhere on it, first thing I looked for when I realised we didn't know the key.
Logging in's going to be a pain since my dad's reset the password to something other than default, some variation of my gran's adress I think, meh I'll find out now.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 22, 2009)

Your best bet is to just reset the router to factory settings. Then when you make the new security key write down on a peice of paper and tape it to the bottom of the router.


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 22, 2009)

I found a post doing a walk through of it here:
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/forums/index.cfm?action=showthread&threadid=293419&forumid=18
It's the post by LeeThc, idiotproof walkthrough to it.
@Brooksy, I was just about to go and find a post-it note to do just that, thanks.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 22, 2009)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> We don't discuss hacking here so that is really your only option.



Does that include Ethical hacking? (white hat)


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 22, 2009)

if you can log into the router and it has a function to backup the nvram to a file, do that, and edit it with wordpad, ive had tons of success doing that wth soho routers and getting stuff like that.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 22, 2009)

If this is a LEGITIMATE situation, there is no need to crack the WEP. You can access your wireless router webpage to change the settings.

1./ Go to your grans computer, that IS connected right? Follow instructions 2 onwards.

1B./ If your gran is locked out, then get an ethernet cable. Plug it in to the PC and the router.

2./ Now you are connected to the router directly. Go to wireless settings on the routers homepage (192.168.0.1 ?) and set a NEW WEP key.

3./ Now go round all the PC's at your grans house (LOL) and type in the new WEP key.


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 23, 2009)

OOPS that would work too for sure.


----------



## Tau (Feb 23, 2009)

Hardline yourself into the router log into it and reset the key.  

Simple fix, also alot faster/easyer than cracking the wep key...


----------



## Jarrstin (Feb 23, 2009)

Kind of off subject, but I once thought I forgot the WEP of my network, connected to the router using default usernames, passwords, etc, and I realized ten min afterward that I accidentally connected to one of my neighbor's routers and changed all their stuff. Whoops.


----------



## wolf (Feb 23, 2009)

set your tcp/ip to auto and view your network settings to see the defualt gateway (this can also be done by typing ipconfig into a cmd console) the default gateways address is the address of your router.

pop that number into the address bar on your web browser to get into it. chances are you'll need a user name and/or password to get in, generally there are admin/admin or admin/password.

once in you shouldn't have a problem finding and obtaining/disabling your WEP key.


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 23, 2009)

This is sorted now, no need for replies.
I'd forgotten that you needed to hardwire yourself into the router so I was being incredibly noobish about it lol, I forgot to change the key on my dad's laptop (as in it was in the car) and spent twenty minutes waiting for him to fix it, I get it for five seconds and it's fixed lol.
Thanks to everyone who did sort it.


----------

